# Nutrish Zero Grain food



## newvizslaowner (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, picking up my new girl in 2.5 weeks! . She'll be 8 weeks old. Currently researching dog food and was wondering if anyone has experience with Rachel Rays Nutrish zero grain dog food?? Have done some research online and it seems like a good (and fairly affordable) food. Breeder uses Iams proactive health smart puppy so will start with that before transitioning to something new. Any suggestions would be great!!! Thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  Sorry nobody has responded to your inquiry so far... I'm afraid I can't be much help. I have no experience with the "Nutrish" brand. I feed my boy a variety of different dog foods, in a semi-regular rotation, supplemented by high quality protein (beef, chicken, fish). You'll find many different opinions regarding dog food here. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I don't have any experience with any of Rachel Rays pet foods.
I did try to quickly look up the crude protein, crude fat, and crude fiber listed for the food, but didn't see it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did find this for you.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/rachael-ray-nutrish-zero-grain-dog-food/


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

The Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude ProteinMin. 26%
Crude FatMin. 14%
Crude FiberMax. 4%
MoistureMax. 11%
Linoleic Acid (An Omega 6 fatty acid)Min. 1.5%
CalciumMin. 1.1%
PhosphorusMin. 0.9%
ZincMin. 250 mg/kg
Vitamin EMin. 225 IU/kg
*Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)Min. 55 mg/kg
*Alpha-Linolenic Acid (An Omega 3 fatty acid)Min. 0.1%
*Glucosamine (Naturally occurring)Min. 750 mg/kg
*Chondroitin Sulfate (Naturally occurring)


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

The ingredient list:

Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Dried Peas, Tapioca Starch, Whole Dry Potatoes, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Flavor, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## newvizslaowner (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the help everyone! Will start my girl on the Iams food before deciding to transition to something new .


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Dog food can be a sensitive and divisive topic. I have moved post-kibble, and will not go back. 

Just so you are aware the IAMS Smart Puppy food is an especially low quality product. The protein content is only 22% (and much of that has to be counted from corn). That is not adequate for good canine health. The Rachel Ray kibble was only 26%. Better, but not good enough (and they boosted "protein" by using peas). The IAMs has only 12% fat. Way too low. Fats should be the prime source of "energy" for dogs. Instead this kibble is loaded with carbohydrates.

I would urge you to re-think this option. Is is very poor nutritionally.

Bill


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry for the late post. You may already have made the switch to something else. Here is an article that I found on a previous post that reviews pretty much all the dog foods out there. They eliminate a lot of the brands due to recalls and poor reviews.

http://www.reviews.com/dog-food/

I was in the same boat as you when we picked up our puppy last week. Our breeder was feeding Purina Puppy Chow which was a huge surprise to us as that stuff is no good. So we are transitioning over to Orijen Puppy Food. We were considering Nutro but we read a bunch of posts on this forum and a lot of members are feeding Acana Puppy food. We are not able to get Acana puppy food (only adult food) so we picked Orijen which is made by the same company as Acana. We are now feeding 50/50 and will be fully transitioned to Orijen by the end of the weekend. We also add about a tablespoon of pumpkin to her kibble every feeding which helps with loose stools. Orijen has a high Protein and Fat content which is what these dogs need. Sometimes that can cause very loose stools so we add pumpkin to help with that.

I hope you are doing well with your new puppy.


----------

